# St Simon



## seachaser (Nov 16, 2016)

Headed down on Nov 27th for a few days and will be shore bound.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WalkinDead (Nov 16, 2016)

St. Simon's and Jekyll piers have been producing red drum and black drum lately along with the usual croakers, whiting, skates, rays, sharks, trout, etc.  The numbers are typical for this time of year and the size of the drum have been nice.  The beach on the north end of Jekyll also produces reds this time of year, you just have to be patient.  Cut bait and finger mullet for the reds, whole shrimp or blue crab pieces for the black drum, shrimp or squid for everything else.
There are a number of excellent guides in the area, if you want to go that route, also.
Good luck.


----------



## seachaser (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info will be sitting on the pier come Monday.


----------

